# Orient Watches



## 7ygixop

I've been looking at some Orient watches and would like to ask if anybody knows if they have a sweeping second hand. Also if somebody would recommend me a watch.

If you have read any of my other posts, I have been very fussy about watches made purely in Japan. By that I mean the parts and not just the movement being put together in Japan. For those who don't know, the `Made in Japan` mark on the back and front of a watch just means that the parts were put together in Japan. For all we know they could have all come from China and not of the parts could have actually have been made in Japan.

As I am still interested in watches that are purely made in Japan, I am thinking about buying Japan made pocket watch as I don't know any new wristwatches that are made in Japan. It seems to be my only option. Orient and Citizen have been very honest with me and told me that none of their watches contain purely Japanese parts, but Seiko :thumbsdown: haven't been so out coming with the same information. I found out from a watch enthusiast that even Grand Seiko watches contain Chinese parts and are not purely Japanese. Seiko customer service can't tell me if this is true after asking them quite a few times, which leads me to believe that Grand Seiko watches must contain Chinese parts.

Anyway sorry about rambling on. As Orient and Citizen have been honest with me from the start I am thinking about getting a nice automatic watch, possibly an Orient one. The prices are so much cheaper that Seiko's and as both Seiko and Orient watches are made in China, I feel that there isn't much difference between the two, apart from the design of course.

I'm looking for a smart looking watch that would look nice when I wear my suit and if it had a smooth sweeping hand I would be very happy.

Here are some of the models that I have been looking at to give you an idea of what sort of design I like;

* I do like the see through backs and metal watch straps.










ORIENT STAR WZ0011DE (441 pounds)

* The dial might be a little bit too busy. Although I like it how the Orient logo is fixed onto the background. With other watches it looks like it has been added later and the background behind the logo doesn't match the same colour as the background of the watch.










Orient MD WD0011ET (240 pounds)

* Not too sure if I like this one or not. I think I will have to look at it in person. If it had a smooth second hand, that would sway me more towards this one, but still not quite my cup of tea.










Orient Star WZ0071EL (275 Pounds)

* This is quite similar to the Grand Seiko watches I was originally interested in, however I am not keen on the logo, as the black colour is a different shade to the background of the watch. It makes it look cheap in my opinion.










Royal Orient WE0021EK (1,182 Pounds)

Also comes in black

* Quality wise this is what I am after. It's quite a simplistic watch, but the power reserve is positions perfectly and not lopsidedly. The logo's background matches the background colour of the watch and the silver coloured hands look quite post. It's just a shame about the price, at 1,182 pounds it is way over what I want to pay for a watch made in China, even though it is a Royal Orient :schmoll: I might be able to find it for a cheaper price though.










Orient Star WZ0091FA (380 Pounds)

* I do like the face of this watch, but I don't like the list of countries around the bezel of the watch.










Orient Star WZ0011DS (1,655 Pounds)

* I do like the layout of this watch. As it is a chronograph I am not sure if the smaller second hand dial to the left is used instead of the larger hand. Also it is way over my budget.

Anyway, I hope this gives you guys an idea about the kind of watch I am looking for. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## kc104

Orients are very good watches, and yes all of them will have the sweeping second hand (unless they are quartz - battery powered)


----------



## 7ygixop

kc104 said:


> Orients are very good watches, and yes all of them will have the sweeping second hand (unless they are quartz - battery powered)


I didn't realise that they all have a sweeping second hand apart from the Quartz. Thanks for the information :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

A smart looking Orient to wear with a suit? Have you seen the 3 Stars?


----------



## 7ygixop

Kutusov said:


> A smart looking Orient to wear with a suit? Have you seen the 3 Stars?


Thanks for the tip *Kutsov*. I have had a look at some 3 Starts watches, but none have really caught my eye as of yet. I like some of the rectangular shaped watches, but would like a see the insides of the watch with a see through back.


----------



## Kutusov

7ygixop said:


> Thanks for the tip *Kutsov*. I have had a look at some 3 Starts watches, but none have really caught my eye as of yet. I like some of the rectangular shaped watches, but would like a see the insides of the watch with a see through back.


I think the 3 stars don't have a see-through back... try looking for a Star GMT, there are some very nice models if you like cushion cases... At least some of those GMTs have see-throughs...

Photos from a quick google search...


----------



## Chromejob

See-through backs are overrated IMHO. You don't see it when you're wearing it or storing it....

Orient Watch USA has been parading a number of models on their blog as "deals of the day," some of them very very tempting to me. I like the CEV09001D, and when I searched for more pics online (the current model has a very subtle crosshatch pattern on the dial), found they had a recent blog post for this model with a black dial. Tempting. The CEX0R002W is another nice model with a sweep second hand.


----------



## Kutusov

Just noticed that you are from/at Japan!!! I'm sure you'll have a lot more cheaper models over there and a lot more to choose from! I would search in Japan sites only if I were you.. but you are probably doing that already


----------



## kc104

Oh, wow you live in japan.

Go so the Grand Seiko high beat. A beauty she is


----------



## Guest

Orients are cracking watches imo, the Stars are a step up from the normal Orient and the Royals are the dogs of the Orients.


----------



## jdsin

Orients are good watches...not sure if all of them are 100% made in Japan.

Providing your pockets are deep enough a Seiko/Grand Seiko Springdrive would more than likely be 100% Japanese.

It also has a sweeping second hand smoother than a high beat auto


----------



## Guest

IMO this one looks the nicest out the lot:


----------



## normdiaz

Always liked this Orient Star, but can't get it because it's too large for my wrist, darn it. (Orient Star WZ0061FR, aka "Somes" -- image by ANZAC1957, aka Tony Lewis)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This is rather nice & at around $185 from a Malaysian site a bit of a bargain IMO :yes:










*ORIENT Classic Automatic Power Reserve CEX0R001W*

*
Mechanical Movement: ORIENT caliber EX0R made in Japan*

*
Self-winding movement*

*
21 jewels, 21600/hour vibrations, Power reserve indicator*

*
Case: Stainless steel*

*
Band: Stainless steel bracelet*

*
Water resistant: 100 meters/ 10 bars*

*
Diameter 45.00mm*

*
Thickness 12.50mm*

Photo & details nicked off the net


----------



## 7ygixop

-Sorry about the late reply...

*Kutusov*: I think the 3 stars don't have a see-through back... try looking for a Star GMT, there are some very nice models if you like cushion cases... At least some of those GMTs have see-throughs...

Photos from a quick google search...

-To be honest I haven't seen the Orient Star GMT's before and they look pretty nice. I visited a few watch shops in Japan, but they don't seem to stock these watches, so I wonder if they are similar to the Seiko 5 watches, that are put together in Japan, but mostly sold overseas.

The white Orient Star GMT caught my eye the most, but I would prefer to see the watch in person instead.

The Orient Star WZ0011DE watch that I posted a picture of in my opening post is REALLY SMALL!!! I was a little disappointed as I thought was a little bit too quaint and small. The picture doesn't show it's actually size. On my wrist it looks like a ladies watch and I not even a muscular or big man.

*
David Spalding*: See-through backs are overrated IMHO. You don't see it when you're wearing it or storing it....

-I see your point, but I think it is nice to see the insides without taking the back off. I don't know if they are overrated, I think it is just a simple matter of opinion. Some people like to see the insides on the watch, even if it is just when you take the watch off.

*David Spalding*: Orient Watch USA has been parading a number of models on their blog as "deals of the day," some of them very very tempting to me. I like the CEV09001D, and when I searched for more pics online (the current model has a very subtle crosshatch pattern on the dial), found they had a recent blog post for this model with a black dial. Tempting. The CEX0R002W is another nice model with a sweep second hand.

-The CEV09001D and the CEX0R002W model. Just to make sure, is this the picture of the CEX0R002W watch?










I couldn't find this model in Japan, and think it could be just for the overseas market. There are a few similar watches I have seen here in Japan, but the sizes were really small and looked too dainty. Maybe the overseas models are larger and more manly.

*Kutusov*: Just noticed that you are from/at Japan!!! I'm sure you'll have a lot more cheaper models over there and a lot more to choose from! I would search in Japan sites only if I were you.. but you are probably doing that already

-Yes, I'm living in Japan, but it seems like there are a lot more Orient Models overseas. Maybe I am not looking in the right places.

*jdsin*: Orients are good watches...not sure if all of them are 100% made in Japan.

Providing your pockets are deep enough a Seiko/Grand Seiko Springdrive would more than likely be 100% Japanese.

It also has a sweeping second hand smoother than a high beat auto

-Yes, unfortunately Orients aren't made in Japan. Just the moment is put together in Japan.

I thought that Seiko/Grand Seiko/Spring Drive watches were 100% made in Japan, but couldn't work out why Seiko couldn't confirm this with me. I eventually found out from a watch expert in Japan, that all Seiko watches (Grand Seiko included) are not 100% made in Japan any more. Apparently the vast majority of the upper end watches contain Japanese parts but also contain some Chinese parts and this is why Seiko can't confirm in writing that their watches are purely Japanese. This is why I have changed my tune and started looking for an Orient watch. I would rather get a watch from a watchmaker that admits that their watches are made with Chinese parts than one who tries to trick their customers and doesn't tell the truth about their watches.

*normdiaz*: Always liked this Orient Star, but can't get it because it's too large for my wrist, darn it. (Orient Star WZ0061FR, aka "Somes" -- image by ANZAC1957, aka Tony Lewis)

- They are too large? I've had the opposite experience so far. Maybe the watches with leather straps are slightly larger.

*mach 0.0013137*: This is rather nice & at around $185 from a Malaysian site a bit of a bargain IMO :yes:

Posted Image

ORIENT Classic Automatic Power Reserve CEX0R001W

Mechanical Movement: ORIENT caliber EX0R made in Japan

Self-winding movement

21 jewels, 21600/hour vibrations, Power reserve indicator

Case: Stainless steel

Band: Stainless steel bracelet

Water resistant: 100 meters/ 10 bars

Diameter 45.00mm

Thickness 12.50mm

Photo & details nicked off the net

-Thanks, the CEX0R001W watch looks pretty nice and a decent size. I like the fact that the power reserve is positioned at the top of the watch and not lopsidedly. I will have to check this one out.


----------



## 7ygixop

Sorry I don't know how to edit my last message to add this, I think it times out after a few minutes so you can't edit it.

With most of the Orient USA watches some of you have posted. It doesn't say `Made in Japan` on the back of the watch. `Made in Japan` just means that the parts are packed (movement put together) in Japan. So does this mean that the watches are also put together and cased in China? This is why I might be having a hard try trying to find some of the models in Japan, as they are purely made overseas.


----------



## Chromejob

I thought that Orient looked familiar ... slightly different orientation (date at 6) ... I was tempted, but the case was bigger than I wanted. They have another day/date (full day even) that sits on a 20mm band.


----------



## 7ygixop

David Spalding said:


> I thought that Orient looked familiar ... slightly different orientation (date at 6) ... I was tempted, but the case was bigger than I wanted. They have another day/date (full day even) that sits on a 20mm band.


That watch looks pretty nice, but it is hard to get an idea of what it would look like on my wrist. I think I am more keen on the stainless steal straps and this one has caught my eye â†"



















WZ0021FHã€€(It's meant to be 38mm) 60,000 yen. I do wish it had a large second hand though. Orient watches seem to be very rare in Japan, I have had a look around quite a few watch shops but they just seem to have Citizen and Seiko Japanese watches, I wonder whyãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»


----------



## SEIKO7A38

7ygixop said:


> With most of the Orient USA watches some of you have posted. It doesn't say `Made in Japan` on the back of the watch. `Made in Japan` just means that the parts are packed (movement put together) in Japan. So does this mean that the watches are also put together and cased in China? This is why I might be having a hard try trying to find some of the models in Japan, as they are purely made overseas.





7ygixop said:


> If you have read any of my other posts, I have been very fussy about watches made purely in Japan.


You seem to have a really big hang up about this 'Made in Japan' (or not) issue - which I find slightly ludicrous. 

The reason you won't find Orient USA watches stamped 'Made in Japan', is because they are mostly made in *BRAZIL* !

Orient has a plant in the Manaus Free Trade zone (as Seiko Corp., themselves once did), besides SÃ£o Paulo.

See: http://www.orientnet.com.br/ (website is in Portuguese, needless to say).

Apart from the obvious financial advantages of manufacturing in a tax-free zone ....

There is also the incentive of cheaper local Brazilian labour force to keeps costs down ....

and a ready source of potential purchasers in the lucrative Latin American market, besides USA.

See: http://www.manausonline.com/eng/turismo_zfm.asp

and: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Economic_Zone_of_Manaus


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> See: http://www.orientnet.com.br/ (website is in Portuguese, needless to say).


Here to translate if you like


----------



## 7ygixop

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> 
> With most of the Orient USA watches some of you have posted. It doesn't say `Made in Japan` on the back of the watch. `Made in Japan` just means that the parts are packed (movement put together) in Japan. So does this mean that the watches are also put together and cased in China? This is why I might be having a hard try trying to find some of the models in Japan, as they are purely made overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have read any of my other posts, I have been very fussy about watches made purely in Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have a really big hang up about this 'Made in Japan' (or not) issue - which I find slightly ludicrous.
> 
> The reason you won't find Orient USA watches stamped 'Made in Japan', is because they are mostly made in *BRAZIL* !
> 
> Orient has a plant in the Manaus Free Trade zone (as Seiko Corp., themselves once did), besides SÃ£o Paulo.
> 
> See: http://www.orientnet.com.br/ (website is in Portuguese, needless to say).
> 
> Apart from the obvious financial advantages of manufacturing in a tax-free zone ....
> 
> There is also the incentive of cheaper local Brazilian labour force to keeps costs down ....
> 
> and a ready source of potential purchasers in the lucrative Latin American market, besides USA.
> 
> See: http://www.manausonl...turismo_zfm.asp
> 
> and: http://en.wikipedia...._Zone_of_Manaus
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry I didn't really get my question across properly.

I just wanted to know why Orient watches are so rare in Japan. Most of the watch shops don't even stock them and the few that do only have the smallest of selections.

After looking at the Orient USA website they have quite a few models which I hadn't seen before, so I was wondering if they were made (cased) in Japan and just sold in America similar to the Seiko 5 watches.

If you look on the internet there are quite a few Japanese shops that stock Orient watches, but I would like to have a look at them in person to see which one would suit me the best :hypocrite:


----------



## tixntox

It may be old but it still has that Orient class!!!










Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38

tixntox said:


> It may be old but it still has that Orient class!!!


Orient also used to manufacture (Dare I say it? :naughty: ) some pretty classy *Quartz* chrono's :shocking: - *in Japan* too !! :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

Quartz Orient!? Oh oh, here's my chance to post another picture of my Orient! Taken today!! 










...and I don't even care that it's not a chrono


----------



## AaronC

7ygixop said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> 
> With most of the Orient USA watches some of you have posted. It doesn't say `Made in Japan` on the back of the watch. `Made in Japan` just means that the parts are packed (movement put together) in Japan. So does this mean that the watches are also put together and cased in China? This is why I might be having a hard try trying to find some of the models in Japan, as they are purely made overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have read any of my other posts, I have been very fussy about watches made purely in Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have a really big hang up about this 'Made in Japan' (or not) issue - which I find slightly ludicrous.
> 
> The reason you won't find Orient USA watches stamped 'Made in Japan', is because they are mostly made in *BRAZIL* !
> 
> Orient has a plant in the Manaus Free Trade zone (as Seiko Corp., themselves once did), besides SÃ£o Paulo.
> 
> See: http://www.orientnet.com.br/ (website is in Portuguese, needless to say).
> 
> Apart from the obvious financial advantages of manufacturing in a tax-free zone ....
> 
> There is also the incentive of cheaper local Brazilian labour force to keeps costs down ....
> 
> and a ready source of potential purchasers in the lucrative Latin American market, besides USA.
> 
> See: http://www.manausonl...turismo_zfm.asp
> 
> and: http://en.wikipedia...._Zone_of_Manaus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, sorry I didn't really get my question across properly.
> 
> I just wanted to know why Orient watches are so rare in Japan. Most of the watch shops don't even stock them and the few that do only have the smallest of selections.
> 
> After looking at the Orient USA website they have quite a few models which I hadn't seen before, so I was wondering if they were made (cased) in Japan and just sold in America similar to the Seiko 5 watches.
> 
> If you look on the internet there are quite a few Japanese shops that stock Orient watches, but I would like to have a look at them in person to see which one would suit me the best :hypocrite:
Click to expand...

Have you considered buying a vintage Orient or Seiko? If you go back far enough you're sure to get a 100% domestic watch.

Aaron


----------



## AaronC

avidfan said:


> Orients are cracking watches imo, the Stars are a step up from the normal Orient and the Royals are the dogs of the Orients.


Hi Avidfan.

I'm curious why you think the Stars are an upgrade to the Royals. I have a nice vintage dress Royal that's 23 jewels and adjusted to 5 positions which I quite like.

I apologize for the poor quality photos. The watch really does look good - honest! :shutup:



Aaron


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AaronC said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orients are cracking watches imo, the Stars are a step up from the normal Orient and the Royals are the dogs of the Orients.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Avidfan.
> 
> I'm curious why you think the Stars are an upgrade to the Royals. I have a nice vintage dress Royal that's 23 jewels and adjusted to 5 positions which I quite like.
> 
> I apologize for the poor quality photos. The watch really does look good - honest! :shutup:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron
Click to expand...

I think you might have missunderstood Avidfan, I suspect when he said "and the Royals are the dogs of the Orients" he meant they are the best as in (& I hate really this phrase) `The Dogs B*llocks` :wink2:


----------



## AaronC

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orients are cracking watches imo, the Stars are a step up from the normal Orient and the Royals are the dogs of the Orients.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Avidfan.
> 
> I'm curious why you think the Stars are an upgrade to the Royals. I have a nice vintage dress Royal that's 23 jewels and adjusted to 5 positions which I quite like.
> 
> I apologize for the poor quality photos. The watch really does look good - honest! :shutup:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you might have missunderstood Avidfan, I suspect when he said "and the Royals are the dogs of the Orients" he meant they are the best as in (& I hate really this phrase) `The Dogs B*llocks` :wink2:
Click to expand...

Hehe. You crazy Brits and your indecipherable slang!

Yes, I thought he meant that Royals were dogs, which means bad over on this side of the pond. And I don't have a clue what a b*llocks is.

Aaron


----------



## Chromejob

AaronC said:


> ... b*llocks is.


After four of these in baseball, you get to walk to first base.


----------



## AaronC

David Spalding said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... b*llocks is.
> 
> 
> 
> After four of these in baseball, you get to walk to first base.
Click to expand...

Hmmm

I'm having a hard time grasping how calling something this is a good thing, whether they're from a dog or anything else. Maybe an elephant could be viewed as a positive, but not a dog.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear that Orient Royals are looked upon positively.

Aaron


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AaronC said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... b*llocks is.
> 
> 
> 
> After four of these in baseball, you get to walk to first base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> I'm having a hard time grasping how calling something this is a good thing, whether they're from a dog or anything else. Maybe an elephant could be viewed as a positive, but not a dog.
Click to expand...

I don`t understand it either, these Anglo-Saxons are very weird


----------



## Walnuts

Calling things the dogs ****** meaning good, I think it comes from how dogs are always licking theirs so they must be great :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Walnuts said:


> Calling things the dogs ****** meaning good, I think it comes from how dogs are always licking theirs so they must be great :thumbsup:


:rofl:

From urbandictionary.com:

"originally Biker slang -coined Combo Pete/Andy Lights c 1983 at J Riddle gig and EVS benefit. useage denoting the largest or best. 'I say, this band's the dogs ********'".

And from Wikipedia...:

"Dog's ********"

A usage with a positive (albeit still vulgar) sense is "the dog's ********".[55] An example of this usage is: "Before Tony Blair's speech, a chap near me growled: â€˜He thinks he's the dog's bollocksâ€™. Well, he's entitled to. It was a commanding speech: a real dog's ******** of an oration".[56]

Although this is a recent term (the Online Etymology Dictionary dates it to 1989[55][57]), its origins are obscure:

Etymologist Eric Partridge and the Oxford English Dictionary believe the term comes from the now obsolete typographical sequence of a colon and a dash;[58]

Another theory suggests it is a compound word of 1950's Meccano sets called "box, deluxe", in much the same way that their "box, standard" set name was corrupted to "bog standard".[59] However, this explanation is not currently supported by evidence.

"The dog's ********" fits in with several reduplications of positive meaning which were popular during the 1920s ("the bee's knees", "the cat's pajamas").

Another explanation is that the thing in question is "outstanding" like the stated canines testicles

This phrase has found its way into popular culture in a number of ways. There is a beer brewed in England by the Wychwood Brewery called the "Dog's ********",[60] as well as a lager cocktail.[61] There is an Australian political blog called The Dogs ********, with the motto 'Truth is like a dogâ€™s ******** - pretty obvious if you care to look â€" but most of us prefer to avert our gaze, or have them permanently removed'.

*After making a remark that something is "the dog's ********" someone (usually an American) will ask "What's so great about the dog's ********?" to which the reply is "Ask the dog." After all, they seem to spend all their time licking them.*

Sometimes the phrase is shortened to just "the dog's" or "the ********". "The ********" â€" and the definite article is important here â€" can be used to mean something exceptionally good, when one is talking about a person or object: "My new car is the ********!" or "That new chef down the road, she's the ********!". Non-native speakers of British English should exercise caution when using the term in this manner, as the positive applications of the word do not remove any of its vulgarity or implied familiarity. The antonymic property of "********" and "the [dog's] ********" is often used in humour, such as in the film The 51st State.


----------



## 7ygixop

I have recently seen this watch on the internet. It's a EM7A001 and the person who took the above photo did a good job.

Just wondering is this watch exclusive to Orient America only? There is information about it on the USA website but not on the Japanese website. Also does anybody know how much it is?


----------



## Ormy

Just thought I'd add mine to the thread, apologies for the horrible photo!


----------

